# Custom Marine Concepts



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks to Glen and his crew for an awesome job on my Yamaha Viking. Rod racks , light bar brackets and all rhino lined!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Finally got the light bar hooked up today. Funny enough the light bar would not work the other day so took it apart today and all 3 wires had cold solder joints with the ground completely off........ and on a Rigid.........


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

nice


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Headed out!


----------

